# coffee?



## vincemel (Apr 14, 2001)

Does coffee bother GERD? I have been told to stay away from coffee, but wondering about decaff? I don't have heartburn, just burning in my throat, with a feeling of a lump in my throat. I am new to this, so still trying to see what I can do to help with diet. I am also on Nexium. Thanks!!Melanie


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

I allow myself 1 mug of coffee a day, I always have decaff and make it quite weak. They do say all coffee irritates the stomach but I seem to get away with this. It is my treat.You have to find out what suits you, everyone is different. Good luck,


----------

